# A Beaver "Tale"



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Gonna make a fine hat or mittens by Fritz.
> 
> I send out all my fur for tanning in spring after seasons. Lot's of family and friends wearing Jason critters.
> 
> I'd rather tan all my stuff and have things made than get an insulting offer from a fur buyer, who's obviously only buying so they can sell at a profit.



Cool beans! I have a coyote pelt hanging in my office that I killed while deer hunting. My crew's kids love to come in to my office to see and touch the critters, and the coyote is a fan favorite. Gives me a chance to talk to them about hunting and answer their innocence questions.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I fleshed out a super blanket beaver and fleshed the tail as well last year. I'm going to put some rigid plastic in the tail and airbrush the edges again to restore it to original form, but people love checking out my various furs and as you eluded to, it's a fantastic teaching opportunity.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> I fleshed out a super blanket beaver and fleshed the tail as well last year. I'm going to put some rigid plastic in the tail and airbrush the edges again to restore it to original form, but people love checking out my various furs and as you eluded to, it's a fantastic teaching opportunity.



Cool leaving the tail........... I made a beaver hoop wall hanger for my only beaver pelt when I was little with some fresh cut willows boughs and some store bought leather string. Needs to be spruced up a little. 

Next beaver.... tail stays.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Mentioning great table fair brought back memories.

We once made beaver hind quarter roasts w/dumplings (minus that nasty gland) in the Dutch oven over the camp fire. It was a meal I never forgot, a mild beef like taste. Made the left over roast into beaver sloppies the next night. I would not hesitate to eat more beaver.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

RMH said:


> Mentioning great table fair brought back memories.
> 
> We once made beaver hind quarter roasts w/dumplings (minus that nasty gland) in the Dutch oven over the camp fire. It was a meal I never forgot, a mild beef like taste. Made the left over roast into beaver sloppies the next night. I would not hesitate to eat more beaver.


One should never hesitate to eat beaver. It's delicious.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i will second that motion on eating wild beaver, but we wernt thrilled with the baked tail, just wasnt worth it..


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool story! Never trapped beaver, or eaten it and probably won't in the near future anyway! I have a question, when you have a trap sprung when you check it, (with nothing in it) do you wish you had a trail camera set up to watch what actually happened or would this just be overkill?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

jrose said:


> Cool story! Never trapped beaver, or eaten it and probably won't in the near future anyway! I have a question, when you have a trap sprung when you check it, (with nothing in it) do you wish you had a trail camera set up to watch what actually happened or would this just be overkill?



It would be incredibly beneficial to know the reason for a miss and I actually plan on setting trail cams on a few traps now that they're not keeping tabs on deer.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Should be putting pike on the ice right about now not responding to posts. Sorry to cross threads, i am in here as well not spearing either, this sucks.


----------

